# Great antibiotic site



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just placed an order with alldaychemist.com which includes some antibiotics. BTW, for those who don't know, a prescription isn't necessary even though they ask for one. In researching what kinds of antibiotic I wanted on hand, I discovered a great site that explains the use, contradictions, and dosage of many broad spectrum antibiotics.
http://www.brooksidepress.org/Produ...rationalmed/Meds/BroadSpectrumAntibiotics.htm

Since so many bacterial infections are becoming immune to penicillin type drugs I wanted three different kinds on hand. This really helped me to decide what to order, and I've saved the specific pages for each one I ordered.

PS I've just spent some time looking further at other offerings on this site -- there's a lot of medical manuals including a training course for corpsmen. One could learn a lot about emergency medicine here.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Your right about the corpsman manual. Years ago when I worked @ a boarding school in Oahu a coworker who was active duty Army brought one.
Question about this pharmacy - per their website it reads," A prescription is needed for prescription medicines. The same may be sent by e-mail (as a scan) or by fax to our number ...". Yet you wrote that they don't. Please explain. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok SO what are you ordering and why?
Dutch


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I just ordered from alldaychemist also. No prescription needed - just continue with your order. I have not received my order yet, but I will let you know how long it takes to get here. There's another thread here called SHTF meds - check it out. I'll try to add the link.

Here it is http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=369638 right now it's on page 2 of S&EP


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

On alldaychemist.com just skip the docs number and prescription info. It took 18 days for my last order to arrive from ordering date. 11 days from when the shipping notice was received. The meds come from India.

As to antibiotics, I ordered Amoxicillin, Erythromycin, and Tetracycline. The first for a general antibiotic I can also give to the dogs and cats. The second for respiratory infections and the latter for intestinal bacterial infections. I've taken all of these before so know I can tolerate them.

Why am I buying them? As part of my preps in case a long-time emergency situation. They are cheap enough through this site to warrant being on hand.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

You can also go through Amazon or DrsFosterSmith.com and buy the antibiotics meant for fish. I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but in a true emergency when there is nothing else available, it can save your life. They are cheap, made in this country (arizona) and several varieties are available without a prescription so they are easy to stock up. I use the ones made by Thomas Labs with the bright pink stripe on the top of the label. Fish Flex, Fish Mox, etc. You can choose Amoxicillin, Cephalin (Keflex), Metronidazole(Flagyl), Ampicillin, Tetracycline and others. 

The last 1 1/2 years have been very difficult and challenging financially and I used these on my critters when a vet call was out of the question. Worked great but have to be very careful to get the proper dose for maximum effectiveness without overdosing and use it for a long enough period of time. You do not want to encourage antibiotic-resistance. I wish I had known about them before my poodle died last year.  

Here's a site with pet dosages. http://www.diamondpaws.com/health/drugs.htm
Also, http://www.petplace.com/browse.aspx?a=8&c=669

BelfyBat, thanks for the link! 

HTH


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

This is a neat idea. But since 2 of us are allergic to one the classes of anti-biotics (of course, not the same one) we have just skipped this part in our preps. 

For those that do prep with anti-biotics, please consider have something that tell you what an allergic reaction from that med looks like. I reacted the first time to sulfa and had no clue it was an allergic reaction. It had been my "miracle" drug for years with my bad ears. The first reaction was extremely mild (I thought I broke out with acne from stress....4 days before my wedding). The second reaction was far from mild. They told me that under no circumstance did I ever want to have a third....I might not survive it. Since you are keeping track of what each med is for, one more sheet of paper won;t take up too much room - but could save someones life. Might want to consider steroids and seeing what would be needed to "reverse" a reaction and if you can get it to keep on hand.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

I do keep a list of possible reactions to each of the medications, but I never thought to stock something for the reactions :bash:

I'll have to work on that....


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

alldaychemist also has tobramycon...the pink eye drops for about 1.60 a bottle. Pink eye goes around rarely here, but when it does, its handy to have


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know the life on these antibiotics? I thought they were one thing that went 'off' pretty quick.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> alldaychemist also has tobramycon...the pink eye drops for about 1.60 a bottle. Pink eye goes around rarely here, but when it does, its handy to have


I bought some of that since we seem to get one round of pink eye per year in the family. A lot of time we can cure it with OTC homeopathic drops from the drug store (similasin). For the really stubborn, crusty cases, we use Tobramycin. The only difference between US Rx drops and the Indian one is that they send a whitish gel in a plastic tube instead of the liquid drops. The kids don't like them as well, but at that price I don't care.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Our Little Farm said:


> Does anyone know the life on these antibiotics? I thought they were one thing that went 'off' pretty quick.


Most antibiotics have a two year shelf life at room temps. I keep mine in the fridge with my insulin, so will let them go 3 years. I used a three-year old bottle of ampicillin on my dog and it worked OK. 

Ditto the person who said not to overuse antibiotics. They are for last resort only unless you have had a culture or blood test taken to verify a bacterial infection.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree that having ABX on hand can be a life saver. About a year and a half ago I contracted Lymes disease. I knew I had it because I remember being bitten by a tick 4 weeks before and I had all the symptoms.

I went to the doc but he refused to give me ABX until the blood tests came back. I know something about lymes, and if you don't hit it hard and fast you can suffer with it for life. I wasn't going to wait, so I started taking the ABX immediately. The blood test came back negative and the doc wouldn't give me the abx. I also know that lymes is infamous for showing false negatives on the tests. I kept up my abx regiment.

3 weeks later my second test came up POSITIVE for lymes. Thats over 3 weeks that the disease would have had to dig itself in. Luckily I didn't listen to the doctor and had my own supply of ABX or I would probably still be suffering with it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

SmokyShadow said:


> You can also go through Amazon or DrsFosterSmith.com and buy the antibiotics meant for fish. I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but in a true emergency when there is nothing else available, it can save your life. They are cheap, made in this country (arizona) and several varieties are available without a prescription so they are easy to stock up. I use the ones made by Thomas Labs with the bright pink stripe on the top of the label. Fish Flex, Fish Mox, etc. You can choose Amoxicillin, Cephalin (Keflex), Metronidazole(Flagyl), Ampicillin, Tetracycline and others.
> 
> The last 1 1/2 years have been very difficult and challenging financially and I used these on my critters when a vet call was out of the question. Worked great but have to be very careful to get the proper dose for maximum effectiveness without overdosing and use it for a long enough period of time. You do not want to encourage antibiotic-resistance. I wish I had known about them before my poodle died last year.
> 
> ...


I have personally used the Fish Mox Forte..which is a fancy way of saying they are 500mg capsules. It worked just fine and it saved me a very expensive trip to the dr, since I don't currently have health insurance.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

What are the shipping and handling charges for alldaychemist?


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

$25 per order and worth every penny of it.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thx all above for posting:yard cat just mauled again - possible by a racoon - will get something at alldaychem. asap. ldc


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

If you need it asap, you would be better off ordering from amazon. You can get next day shipping for about $12-15.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

rkintn said:


> I have personally used the Fish Mox Forte..which is a fancy way of saying they are 500mg capsules. It worked just fine and it saved me a very expensive trip to the dr, since I don't currently have health insurance.


I keep Fish Mox Forte in my medicine cabinet all the time. I know what I need and when I need it. By the time you can get into see the Doc, the infection has already set in. I buy my mine from an online pet store.

Daniel


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Our Little Farm said:


> Does anyone know the life on these antibiotics? I thought they were one thing that went 'off' pretty quick.


I was just looking this up today. I was looking for antibiotics online and came across this thread. 

Who is surprised that of course they don't go "off", of course they are just looking for turnover. The military I think has tested something like over 300 medications and something like 90% are still effective for as long as 15 years. 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/460159

http://bipolar.about.com/od/medications/a/expir_when.htm

The alldaychemist looks like a great website, glad to have found it.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I can envision a need for medicines that treat various skin problems if people will be doing more manual labor ( sweating). I'm thinking anti fungals, and cortizone's for rashes and irritation. Then there's probably be a larger incidence of injuries due to more manual labor. I just put a big first aid kit together that included many boxes of gauze squares and flex bandage.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I do think amoxicillin becomes less effective a few years after it expires. I had a horrible chest cold last winter - coughing up green phlegm, fever and fatigue. I started some that expired in '07 and was reasonably sure in two days that it wasn't effective. It didn't touch my infection and I also didn't get the (females only) tell tale yeast infection. I tossed that batch and started some that expire in 2011 and immediately noticed a lessening of my symptoms and that nasty female problem too. Within 5 days I was like a new woman.

So in our house, I toss all the antibiotics within two years of their expiration and order fresh ones. If we didn't need the old ones and they are wasted, I consider that a good thing. $10-$15 in wasted meds is a small price to pay for us to have the meds on hand when we need them.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

Great thread and follow up posts.

Health care and related medical treatments after TSHTF are one of my biggest concerns - and to be honest - where my preps are really lacking.

Great information here and just what I needed to get going in the right direction.

Take care all - 

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

FYI, Patriot Nurse on Youtube discusses antibiotics, what she recommends and how long you can expect them to last. Sorry I don't have a link but it's worth searching for!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have very bad kidney's.....well i guess i only have one bad one due to losing one from stone's and infection... Anyway i do order the fish flex from amazon,but can someone tell me if any of the products from amazon are cipro? That is the only antibiotic that will work on my infections... 
Thanks


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

I am getting ready to place an order - I will let everyone know how it goes.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pelenaka said:


> Question about this pharmacy - per their website it reads," A prescription is needed for prescription medicines. The same may be sent by e-mail (as a scan) or by fax to our number ...". Yet you wrote that they don't. Please explain.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


There is a website, legitscript.com, that is dedicated to closing all of the online pharmacies they can. They do that by declaring certain online pharmacies as "rogue" pharmacies if the don't play ball. Once a pharmacy is declared rogue, political pressure is put on the pharmacy in various ways to shut it down. An example of their handywork is inhousepharmacy.com.

http://www.legitscript.com/blogposts/143

Many members here at HomesteadingToday used that pharmacy to obtain their meds. I used it myself for 7 years. That domain is a dead link today. See for yourself.

http://inhousepharmacy.com

The legitscript.com website is owned and maintained by someone who has political reasons for doing what he's doing. It is not a grass roots organization dedicated to keeping the American people safe, as the website suggests. The effort is motivated by money -- of course.

http://pharmacycheckerblog.com/legitscript-not-so-legit

The important message in that article is that legitscript.com is not just after pharmacies who ship without a prescription, but are after all foreign pharmacies. You should read that previous statement as; "any pharmacy that takes business away from USA drug companies". Or to put it more plainly (from the article):

_"We believe this switch was encouraged by big pharmaceutical interests, who make less money when drugs are purchased at lower cost outside the U.S."_

Anyway, back to your question, if Alldaychemist.com says on their website that they require a prescription, legitscript.com keeps off their back. Alldaychemist.com loses their share of sales by saying that, but that's what legitscript.com wants. But if you place an order with them, just order your medications and leave the provider info alone. They'll ship your order right out.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the thread I've been waiting for! No insurance, very little income and living isolated, my biggest fear is to need antibiotics. I've been sick once in 20 years, had pnemonia and tried to treat it myself like I do everything else. If I hadn't finally went to the Dr. and got antibiotics I'd never gotten over it. Ended up costing me $800 to get the prescription by the time the dr. got done with all the tests he insisted on. I KNEW I had pnemonia and I KNEW I needed an antibiotic, never entered my mind they'd send me a bill that would take me a year to pay off. I just can't do that again.
That's the only time I've been to a doctor in 35 years so I must be pretty healthy but I'm also getting up there and not as tough as I used ta was.

My dumb question is: how do you know which antibiotic to stock, there are so many and I have no idea what any of them are for? Any reason not to buy just plain ole penicillin?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

GrammasCabin said:


> My dumb question is: how do you know which antibiotic to stock, there are so many and I have no idea what any of them are for? Any reason not to buy just plain ole penicillin?


Not dumb at all. Look at my very first post that started this discussion. That website lists what the variouis antibiotics are used for. Penicillin is an injected med -- there are penicillin based meds that are oral (Amoxicillin being one). The problem with the penicillin derived meds is quite a few "nasties" are now immune to them. I purchased three, one for each part of my body, although they are all considered broad spectrum. BTW, I only purchased what I had already taken and knew I could tolerate well.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

K, I thought that I could do an online search & come up with a website that lists what each antibiotic is generally prescribed for but I got zilch. Sorry.
You could do a web search for each antibiotic & print off the info.
My favorite pharmacology reference book is the Nursing Drug handbook. Very easy to read in that it gives common dosage, side effects, and contraindications. It's about 5" thick and I have only had one or two times where the handbook didn't have the drug I was looking for. 
Currently I am on my 3rd course of antibiotics for a dental issue. Penicillin, followed by amoxicillin & biaxin. It will be a real hardship if the next prescription isn't in the $4 category. I feel for you GC. For years I went without insurance due to good health. Lately my warrenty has expired & parts are breaking.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Pelenaka said:


> K, I thought that I could do an online search & come up with a website that lists what each antibiotic is generally prescribed for but I got zilch. Sorry.


*I don't understand* -- The whole point of my starting this thread was to point folks to a site that details antibiotics and what they are used for. What's wrong with the information in the link I posted when I started this thread? The link is still good -- I just checked it. After all, this thread is titled *"Great Antibiotic site". *


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the link, have to take some time and look at it.

Now as to antibiotics being produced in the US. Nope, nada doesn't happen. They may be formulated here but the last plant that produced them was in Syracuse, NY and they shipped it offshore a few years ago. That info comes from a NY Times article, a Syracuse Post Standard article and a conversation with my doc. The last article I read stated it would take about six years to be making antibiotics onshore again. Now tell me that isn't leaving us wide open to a trade embargo.....

My old doc (very common sense guy) also told me the "shelf life" of meds was way longer than the bottle states. Even tetracycline doesn't "go bad" like it used to.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

tab said:


> Now as to antibiotics being produced in the US. Nope, nada doesn't happen. They may be formulated here but the last plant that produced them was in Syracuse, NY and they shipped it offshore a few years ago.


Interesting. The main reason people look down their noses at my suggesting the purchase of overseas meds is that they don't trust any meds that weren't made in the USA.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

tab said:


> Thanks for the link, have to take some time and look at it.
> 
> My old doc (very common sense guy) also told me the "shelf life" of meds was way longer than the bottle states. Even tetracycline doesn't "go bad" like it used to.


I found out about this the hard way. I never throw out prescription drugs, and a few months ago injured my hand. No break but really painful. Had some 9 year old darvocet. Worked like a charm. Shame they've now taken it off the market. I also have been taking some Ambien that I purchased in the UK in 2001 under then name "Stilnoct". Again, it works just fine. Ampicillin one year out of date worked on my dog's infection a couple of months ago. I just refuse to believe the "expiration" dates any more.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Interesting. The main reason people look down their noses at my suggesting the purchase of overseas meds is that they don't trust any meds that weren't made in the USA.


I've mentioned to several people including a doctor, some friends and my inlaws that I get my Rx drugs from overseas. All of them turned up their noses and warned me about how dangerous, unregulated, counterfeited, blah blah. My mother orders from the same place I do, and we often congratulate each other on the great prices and being able to buy a year's supply at once and skip the line at the pharmacy. Mom's doctor was very supportive because he deals with a lot of older patients like her who can't afford their meds. My eye doctor insisted I tell him all about the place I get my Rx glasses on line, because he works with the elderly too and wanted to help them get cheaper glasses.

I think I mentioned in this thread that I had some foreign amoxy that expired in 2007 that wasn't effective in 2010. I didn't hesitate to take it, though. I just tossed it after a few days and started some of the newer stash.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> *I don't understand* -- The whole point of my starting this thread was to point folks to a site that details antibiotics and what they are used for. What's wrong with the information in the link I posted when I started this thread? The link is still good -- I just checked it. After all, this thread is titled *"Great Antibiotic site". *


Sorry, din't mean to offend. Just looking for a site that wasn't selling.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Pelenaka said:


> Sorry, din't mean to offend. Just looking for a site that wasn't selling.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


You didn't offend me - I was just flummoxed that you couldn't understand that the site I referenced had the information the other poster was seeking. And just curious as to why would you be opposed to a site selling medical manuals and videos on how to treat medical conditions? No one has to purchase a manual to get the information on antibiotics or the Corpsmen manual I also mentioned.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to let me order with them? I need to order 2 or 3 things for about $6 and the shipping is prohibitive with our income right now. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ne prairiemama said:


> Would anyone be willing to let me order with them? I need to order 2 or 3 things for about $6 and the shipping is prohibitive with our income right now. Thanks!


I'm placing an order Wednesday. PM me if you want to hitchhike on my order.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The next time I see someone asserting that America has the finest healthcare system in the world, I think I'll point them to this thread.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've mentioned to several people including a doctor, some friends and my inlaws that I get my Rx drugs from overseas. All of them turned up their noses and warned me about how dangerous, unregulated, counterfeited, blah blah. My mother orders from the same place I do, and we often congratulate each other on the great prices and being able to buy a year's supply at once and skip the line at the pharmacy.


I'm always looking for a better deal. Does your online pharmacy beat alldaychemist.com prices? What's the domain name?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, sorry, I wasn't clear....I use alldaychemist too. The only thing I've wanted from them that I couldn't get was a benzocaine eardrop for ear infections. They sell lidocaine cream but not the drops. I can get them in Canada without an Rx, but they're really expensive after paying shipping.

Some other people on this board have recommended:

unitedpharmacies.com and

inhousepharmacy.biz but I haven't tried either of them.


NePrairieMama, I'm also getting ready to place an order. If you are interested just PM me and I'll send it to you when I get it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Some other people on this board have recommended:
> 
> unitedpharmacies.com and
> 
> inhousepharmacy.biz but I haven't tried either of them.


I've tried them both. The thing is that alldaychemist.com doesn't carry some meds that we need.

For example, my friend's doctor wants her to take Cymbalta but her insurance company turned her down. A month supply of the 30 mg capsules cost $167 at the local Wallgreens. Unfortunately inhousepharmacy doesn't sell that type of medication. I've ordered it from both inhousepharmacy.biz and unitedpharmacies.com for around $1 each.

I've used another pharmacy that's even less than alldaychemist.com. Their prices are about 10% lower, and then they send a 10% bonus in extra pills, so it's more like 20% off. I placed one order with them and everything went fine. Unfortunately their web site is down for improvements (the medication lookup is down) right now. I've been in touch with them by email and they expect it to be back up in a week though. Here is the link.

http://genericdoctor.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The main reason people look down their noses at my suggesting the purchase of overseas meds is that they don't trust any meds that weren't *made in the USA*.


No, that's not quite the truth.

Many of the medications you're buying aren't APPROVED for sale here.
It's not about where they are made, but the STANDARDS they are held to


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I've tried them both. The thing is that alldaychemist.com doesn't carry some meds that we need.
> 
> For example, my friend's doctor wants her to take Cymbalta but her insurance company turned her down. A month supply of the 30 mg capsules cost $167 at the local Wallgreens. Unfortunately inhousepharmacy doesn't sell that type of medication. I've ordered it from both inhousepharmacy.biz and unitedpharmacies.com for around $1 each.


A few years ago we had no insurance and my asthma meds were $150 month. I faxed my real Rx to a Canadian pharmacy and had it mailed to me for half the price. That's another option to consider if the Indian pharmacies don't carry the drugs you need. Wish I'd known about Alldaychemist.com back then! I can get my month's meds for about $10!


----------

